# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  المصاحف المطبوع على هامشها القراءات السبع أو العشر

## القارئ المليجي

كتب الأخ الفاضل السباعي بملتقى أهل التفسير:



> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> 1- الميسر في القراءات الأربع عشرة [العشر الكبرى + الشواذ الأربع: ابن محيصن + اليزيدي + الحسن البصري + الأعمش]
> وبذيله
> 1.أصول الميسر في القراءات الأربع عشرة
> 2. تراجم القراء الأربعة عشر
> تأليف: الشيخ محمد فهد خاروف
> مراجعة: محمد كريِّم راجح
> الناشر: دار الكلم الطيب، دمشق - بيروت
> الطبعة: الأولى، 1420 هـ - 2000 م
> ...

----------


## أنهار محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
هناك مصحف  بخط جميل جدا  دقة في الكتابة  لخطاط تركي:  في عام 1309 هجرية  ،  وذكر  في الحواشي  القراءات العشر من طريق  النشر  ،  وذكر  العد ، وأشار إلى الرسم  ،  وكان في غاية الدقة في القراءات والعد،  إلا أنه في الكتابة لم يراعى الكتابة  على الرسم العثماني في بعض الكلمات    حجم الملف  127  م    .

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

هنا على ملتقى أهل الحديث وضعت مشاركة لمصاحف لم أجدها منشورة
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=268769
كل قراءة منفردة  بهامش قراءة حفص

  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص وبالهامش قراءة ابي جعفر من طريق الدرة
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص عن عاصم وبالهامش قراءة ابن كثير من طريق الشاطبية
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص وبالهامش برواية الدوري عن أبي عمرو البصري
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص وبالهامش برواية ابن عامر الشامي
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص وبالهامش برواية قالون
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية شعبة عن عاصم
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص وبالهامش رواية شعبة بالصوت
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص بن سليمان من طريق روضة المعدل
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية روح وبالهامش ما خالفه فيه رويـس من قراءة يعقوب
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية روح وبالهامش ما خالفه فيه رويـس من قراءة يعقوب
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية هشام بن عمار وبالهامش ما خالفه فيه ابن ذكوان عن ابن عامر الشامي
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص وبالهامش رواية السوسي عن أبي عمرو البصري
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص عن عاصم وبالهامش قراءة يعقوب من طريق الدرة
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق التيسير
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية الليث بن خالد وبالهامش ما خالفه فيه الدوري عن الكسائي
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية ابن جماز وبالهامش ما خالفه فيه ابن وردان من قراءة أبي جعفر
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية هشام بن عمار من قراءة ابن عامر الشامي
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الجامع
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش بقراءة الإمام خلف العاشر من طريق الدرة
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق المبهج
  القرآن الكريم بالفلاش برواية حفص وبالهامش قراءة خلف العاشر من طريق الدرة

هذه صورة من مصحف السوسي

----------


## ابومحمدالمناضل

الف شكر على الطرح الرائع والقيم
وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى

----------


## سيد محمد منازع

الف شكر لمن ساهم بهذا الخير

----------


## سيد محمد منازع

هذا رابط كتاب : الكامل المفصل في القراءات الأربعة عشر بهامش مصحف القراءات التعليمي بالترميز اللوني
إعداد: أ. د. أحمد عيسى المعصراوي
http://ia600301.us.archive.org/21/it...854/114543.pdf

----------

